# Super Happy with my new Setup



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey everyone

Have had the Gaggia Classic 2011 Model for a year now. Just completed the PID installation last week and my Niche Zero arrived a few days ago! Prior to the Niche I was using a Feld Hand grinder purchased from this forum! Which did me great but needed to move to an electric variant!! Over the moon with my setup still learning all the time but love the process.

Setup:

Gaggia Classic 2011 Model (PID, Rancilio steam wand)

VST 18g Ridgeless Basket

Spouted and a Bottomless Portafilter

Niche Zero June 2021 Model

Timemore Black Mirror + Scale

Coffeevac Container


----------

